# Dee Lusby



## Justi

Iv Hurd she she keeps only a local feral bee, does anyone know of that's true


----------



## John Davis

The local feral bee in her area is highly africanized. Some of the YouTube videos of the natural beekeeping forums that she has held get really interesting when they are visiting hives.


----------



## Justi

John Davis said:


> The local feral bee in her area is highly africanized. Some of the YouTube videos of the natural beekeeping forums that she has held get really interesting when they are visiting hives.


I read some where she keeps a local black feral bee line


----------

